# The Witcher: So sieht Henry Cavill als Geralt von Riva aus



## Icetii (31. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: So sieht Henry Cavill als Geralt von Riva aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Witcher: So sieht Henry Cavill als Geralt von Riva aus*


----------



## Haehnchen81 (31. Oktober 2018)

wtf, ist das ne 1 euro perücke ausm supermarkt? Fehlender Bart ist kein Problem (Geralt trägt eigentlich keinen Bart, ist nur ab und zu mal unrasiert)... aber die Haare... alter


----------



## svd (31. Oktober 2018)

Wieso, ist doch schön? Schaut aus wie Nvidias Hairworks.


----------



## MrFob (31. Oktober 2018)

svd schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch schön? Schaut aus wie Nvidias Hairworks.



Eben, sie wollten halt optisch so nah am Spiel sein, wie moeglich. 

Waere cool, wenn sie dann in der postproduction per CGI noch ein bisschen clipping mit rein bringen koennten.


----------



## schokoeis (31. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich das seh denk ich eher an Highlander als an Geralt


----------



## Exar-K (31. Oktober 2018)

Haare sehen künstlich aus, falsche Augenfarbe, zu wenig Narben und viel zu gutaussehend.
Da arbeiten sie hoffentlich nochmal dran, so kann ich den nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Oktober 2018)

Sieht einfach richtig schlecht aus.


----------



## Weissbier242 (31. Oktober 2018)

Schwierig wenn man Ihn, so wie Ich, als Superman einfach Perfekt findet. Ist OK, aber wirklich passend finde Ich das nun auch nicht.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (31. Oktober 2018)

Also überragend sieht es jetzt nicht aus, aber es ist ja auch nur ein Test. Am Ende sieht es wohl nochmal deutlich anders aus.
Macht schon einen vernünftigen Eindruck, aber da ist noch viel Potential für Verbesserungen. Mal abwarten, wie es am Ende wirklich aussieht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Haare sehen künstlich aus, falsche Augenfarbe, zu wenig Narben und viel zu gutaussehend.
> Da arbeiten sie hoffentlich nochmal dran, so kann ich den nicht ernst nehmen.



Geht mir ähnlich. Die Augenfarbe stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht, aber auf mich wirkt das alles zu "clean" atm.


----------



## MrFob (31. Oktober 2018)

Das mit den Augen muessen sie eigentlich doch eh per CGI machen, oder? Das duerfte sonst selbst mit Kontaktlinsen schwierig werden, diese vertikalen Pupillen hinzukriegen, denke ich.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt schon Kontaktlinsen mit Reptilien bzw. Katzen Pupillen-Optik


----------



## wind1945 (31. Oktober 2018)

Der Darsteller und die Darstellung von Geralt überzeugen überhaupt nicht. Viel zu jung (erinnert mich an Christiano Ronaldo, glatt geleckt), keine Narben, etc. (wurde bereits einiges genannt). Wenn das so raus kommt werde ich die Serie nicht schauen.
Gruß


----------



## Klauzzi (31. Oktober 2018)

Mal an eine Frage an alle die ihn zu gut aussehend finden. Fandet ihr den Hexer in den Spielen denn als hässlich oder unattraktiv dargestellt ? Die Narbe hat er in den Büchern wohl noch nicht die die Serie abbilden soll und im Spiel ist er doch auch voll der Frauentyp. Ok etwas blass mit Katzenaugen, aber durchaus gut aussehend sonst hätte er ja wohl auch bei den ganzen Mädels aus der Oberschicht keine Schnitte gehabt. Dieser Geralt kommt eher dem Geralt aus Teil 2 näher als der aus dem letzten Teil.  Ich finde ihn durchaus passend, obwohl noch steigerungsfähig.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich will ja nicht im Vorfeld mosern, sondern warte erst einmal das fertige Ergebnis ab, aber bei diesem Meme musste ich trotzdem herzlich lachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Javata (31. Oktober 2018)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Mal an eine Frage an alle die ihn zu gut aussehend finden. Fandet ihr den Hexer in den Spielen denn als hässlich oder unattraktiv dargestellt ? Die Narbe hat er in den Büchern wohl noch nicht die die Serie abbilden soll und im Spiel ist er doch auch voll der Frauentyp. Ok etwas blass mit Katzenaugen, aber durchaus gut aussehend sonst hätte er ja wohl auch bei den ganzen Mädels aus der Oberschicht keine Schnitte gehabt. Dieser Geralt kommt eher dem Geralt aus Teil 2 näher als der aus dem letzten Teil.  Ich finde ihn durchaus passend, obwohl noch steigerungsfähig.



Also mir ist er viel zu jung. Gerald ist an die 100 Jahre alt. Und danach sieht es leider absolut nicht aus. Das er keinen Bart trägt ist original an der Buchvorlage (die Wohl als Vorlage dient), der Bart existiert nur in den Spielen. Daher auch die Kommentare von Yen wenn man Bart trägt als Art Easter Egg.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Leute Gerald als zu attraktiv ansehen. Er sieht einfach "verbrauchter" und mitgenommener aus. Wer sein Leben lang Monster verhaut sieht halt nicht aus als ob er gerade nen Wellnesstag hinter sich gebracht hat. Das hat ja mit hässlich oder gut aussehend nichts zu tun.


----------



## Feuerstern (31. Oktober 2018)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Mal an eine Frage an alle die ihn zu gut aussehend finden. Fandet ihr den Hexer in den Spielen denn als hässlich oder unattraktiv dargestellt ? Die Narbe hat er in den Büchern wohl noch nicht die die Serie abbilden soll und im Spiel ist er doch auch voll der Frauentyp. Ok etwas blass mit Katzenaugen, aber durchaus gut aussehend sonst hätte er ja wohl auch bei den ganzen Mädels aus der Oberschicht keine Schnitte gehabt. Dieser Geralt kommt eher dem Geralt aus Teil 2 näher als der aus dem letzten Teil.  Ich finde ihn durchaus passend, obwohl noch steigerungsfähig.



Geralt ist im Spiel aber kein gutaussehender junger Mann, sondern ein reifer vom Krieg gegerbter Krieger. Sein Reiz kommt davon das er eben nicht wirklich schön ist. Er ist markant und hat klare Ecken und Kanten. Er erfährt ja auch einige Ablehnung von Frauen auch wenn sich das eher auf die NPCs konzentriert mit denen man nicht interagieren kann. Geralt ist sicherlich attraktiv, aber eben nicht dadurch das er sonderlich schön wäre wie diese komische Version hier. Das sieht mir eher aus wie eine Legolas-Kopie der keine Gegner kennt als einen Hexer der oftmals nur haarscharf den Tod entkommen ist.

Das sind wenn man beim Aussehen bleibt zwar beides attraktive Männer, aber basierend auf völlig anderen Merkmalen was die Ausstrahlung angeht. Der Serien-Hexer ist einfach ein Schnittchen der genauso auch einfach ein Ritter sein könnte, während der Spiel-Hexer halt ganz offensichtlich auch schon viel dreckiges erlebt und durchlitten hat, aber so eben auch seinen Reiz hat, da er immer gefährlich wirkt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. November 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Also mir ist er viel zu jung. Gerald ist an die 100 Jahre alt.



Woher willst du das wissen, wenn du nicht mal seinen Namen richtig schreibst?


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. November 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen, wenn du nicht mal seinen Namen richtig schreibst?


  Echt jetzt? Es ist nur ne Meinung wenn die Schreibung einwandfrei ist?


----------



## Kartamus (1. November 2018)

Ich beteilige mich mal wieder an diesem Nonsens. Ich schaue es auch nicht! Witcher geht mir nämlich sonst wo vorbei.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2018)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Ich beteilige mich mal wieder an diesem Nonsens. Ich schaue es auch nicht! Witcher geht mir nämlich sonst wo vorbei.


... wenn dir Witcher sonst wo vorbei geht, warum fühlst du dich dann überhaupt berufen hier etwas in diesem Thread zu posten?!  

Ansonsten, ich vermute das ist einfach ein Bild, welches im Vorfeld aufgenommen wurde um den Stil zu erproben, zu schauen was ggf. funktioniert und und und ... ich denke nicht, dass es ein "Screenshot" aus der Serie ist.

Was die Augen betrifft, ich vermute, wenn man hier wirklich rangehen möchte, dass das im Zuge der Postproduction angepasst wird ... die werden den armen Cavill nicht nonstop mit farbigen Kontaktlinsen rumlaufen lassen.


----------



## derboehsevincent (1. November 2018)

Henry Cavill war schon als Superman endlos nervig. Für mich ist das auch Christiano Ronaldo - die gucken auch beide gleich doof  . Allerdings kann man von dem einen Bild noch nicht viel ableiten - vielleicht wird die Serie ja ganz ok.


----------



## admagnus (1. November 2018)

So schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus. Wichtig ist, dass die Serie schlussendlich in sich stimmig ist. Und wem es nicht gefällt, der muss es ja nicht anschauen.


----------



## aliman91 (1. November 2018)

admagnus schrieb:


> So schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus. Wichtig ist, dass die Serie schlussendlich in sich stimmig ist. Und wem es nicht gefällt, der muss es ja nicht anschauen.



So kann man so ziemlich jede Diskussion zu einem vorab gezeigten Material zu einer Serie/Film abwürgen- no na net!

Nur dieser "Geralt" sieht wirklich etwas zu glatt und schön aus. Und die Perücke wird hoffentlich noch in der Post Production nachbearbeitet, denn die sieht aus wie ein 5 Dollar Billigteil aus dem nächsten Supermarkt das wegen Halloween gerade in Aktion war.


----------



## Amelius01 (1. November 2018)

Für einen Moment dachte ich, es wäre Legolas aus der neuen Herr der Ringe Serie von Amazon


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2018)

Solche "Set-Fotos" bzw. so ein vorab Videoclip darf man nicht zu eng sehen. Schaut euch mal solche Fotos von Schauspielern im Superheldenkostüm an, die sehen auch unglaublich schlecht aus. 

Ich finde schon er passt ziemlich gut, klar erinnert ein wenig an Herr der Ringe Elfen oder einen jungen Lucius Malfoy aus Harry Potter. Die Serie wird aber sehr früh spielen, da ist er eben noch nicht so verbraucht wie in den Spielen, die ja nach den Büchern angesiedelt sind. 

Finde, er passt schon ziemlich gut in die Rolle.


----------



## suggysug (1. November 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht im Vorfeld mosern, sondern warte erst einmal das fertige Ergebnis ab, aber bei diesem Meme musste ich trotzdem herzlich lachen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ich das Bild zum ersten mal gesehen hab dacht ich auch an Herr der Ringe bzw das Legolas sich verirrt hat.


----------



## golani79 (1. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wenn dir Witcher sonst wo vorbei geht, warum fühlst du dich dann überhaupt berufen hier etwas in diesem Thread zu posten?!
> 
> Ansonsten, ich vermute das ist einfach ein Bild, welches im Vorfeld aufgenommen wurde um den Stil zu erproben, zu schauen was ggf. funktioniert und und und ... ich denke nicht, dass es ein "Screenshot" aus der Serie ist.
> 
> Was die Augen betrifft, ich vermute, wenn man hier wirklich rangehen möchte, dass das im Zuge der Postproduction angepasst wird ... die werden den armen Cavill nicht nonstop mit farbigen Kontaktlinsen rumlaufen lassen.




SSDD 

Jetzt zerreißt sich die halbe Welt wieder das Maul, dass das gar nicht geht und wie milchbubihaft Geralt doch aussieht und am Ende ist das nicht einmal final.


Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Kontaktlinsen wählen - ist nämlich kein unerheblicher Aufwand, die Augen in der Post zu machen, da er diese ja dauerhaft hat.
Zeit / Kosten sprechen eindeutig für Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> [...] Zeit / Kosten sprechen eindeutig für Kontaktlinsen.


Meinst du wirklich? Wenn selbst Dune, der Film, per "CGI" blaue Augen konnte?!


----------



## FalloutEffect (1. November 2018)

naja kommt nicht an den PC-Geralt ran, aber noch ist ja Zeit  Nach mehr Sex, Drugs and Rock N Roll oder Sweat, Blood and Tears kann er schon aussehen


----------



## conrad-b-hart (1. November 2018)

Also ich erkenne da vor allem Atlan da Gonozal, auch bekannt als Kristallprinz, Imperator von Arkon, der Einsame der Zeit, Ritter der Tiefe, Lordadmiral der USO usw.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2018)

Ok ... die Serie kann mich jetzt eigentlich nur noch positiv überraschen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. November 2018)

Mit Kontaktlinsen geht da schon einiges und die paar Euronen dürften die wohl über haben:
https://www.farblinsen-shop.com/katzenaugen-kontaktlinsen/


----------



## McTrevor (2. November 2018)

Immer wieder erfrischend zu lesen, wie eine Handvoll Foren-Peoples jeweils in Personalunion Maskenbild, Regie, Casting und Produktion allesamt sehr viel besser machen würden, als die eigens dafür eingestellten Profis, die das zum Teil ja nur seit Jahrzehnten machen. Gewisse Parallelen zur Nationalmannschaft mit Ihren 80 Millionen Bundestrainern lassen sich nicht leugnen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. November 2018)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Gewisse Parallelen zur Nationalmannschaft mit Ihren 80 Millionen Bundestrainern lassen sich nicht leugnen.


Ich möchte mich ausdrücklich davon distanzieren, ich finde Fussball Scheiße !

Aber grundsätzlich hat jeder Augen im Kopf und kann z.B. Szenen von Cosplayer damit vergleichen.
Die Cosplayer schneiden da im übrigen qualitativ besser ab.


----------

